# بسهولة أحصر جميع أعمال التشطيبات وأحصل على التكلفة المالية لها



## bomayar (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين

لكل من سبق وقام بتنزيل برنامج حصر أعمال التشطيبات أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج المجمع والذى يحتوى على حصر كميات أعمال التشطيبات وقد زاد عليه حساب التكاليف لأعمال الحصر فى جدول آخر منفصل أسفل الجدول السابق وكلا الجدولين منسقين وجاهزين للطباعة ماعليك سوى تحديد تكلفة المتر المربع من التشطيب إذا كنت تعرفها مسبقا أو أن تستعين بخطوات حساب التكلفة الفعلية للمتر المربع من التشطيب والموجودة يسار جدول الحصر . ماعليك هو كتابة الأسعار فى المربعات الصفراء فى أعلى الجدول والبرنامج يعمل على حساب التكلفة الكلية لأعمال التشطيب أسفل يمين جدول التكاليف.

لاتنسونى من دعائكم ... وفقنى الله وإياكم​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م/مصطفى السواح (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

> لاتنسونى من دعائكم ... وفقنى الله وإياكم


جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي الكريم ..... لكن الكتابه غير واضحه لانها صغيره جدا جدا ......
بارك الله على مجهودك.......


مع تحياتي


----------



## bomayar (15 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس / هادى المهندس أعتقد أن الكتابة واضحة ولكنها صغيرة نوعا ما ويمكنك تكبير الزوم للصفحة بالكامل حيث أن هذا الحجم من الكتابة هو الوحيد الذى معه يمكن جمع كل هذه البيانات فى صفحة واحدة جاهزة للطباعة ذلك عن تجربة شخصية قبل تصميم الجدول كما تجدنى قد إتخذت نمط الكتابة الرأسى وذلك توفيرا للمساحة حتى يمكننى وضع كل البيانات فى صفحة واحدة كما سبق وأن ذكرت .


----------



## sasaegy (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الامييييييييييييير (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## aymanbasal (22 أغسطس 2009)

بدايه الف شكر لك على هذا البرنامج الرائع الذى سوف يوفر كثير من الوقت والجهد لذا برجاء فكرة مبسطه عن كيفيه العمل على البرنامج وكيفيه وما تعنيه العناوين الموجدودة به حتى لا يحدث لبس عند ادخال البيانات


----------



## فاجومى (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rosenour (22 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على موضوع الجميل


----------



## laissy99 (28 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر موضوع فعلا متكامل و اكتر من رائع ولكن اريد ان استفسر عن المنحنيات الابتكارية نفسها و ليس طريقة العمل بها هل من الممكن معرفة اصل العمل بهذة الطريقة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد نجيدة (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس 
موضوعك حلو كتير


----------



## bomayar (28 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس الفاضل laissy99 :
لقد كان هدفى الأساسى عند تصميم هذه المنحنيات هو أن يكون المهندس المدنى قادرا فى أى وقت وتحت أى ظروف من تصميم أو التأكد من تصميم أى عنصر إنشائى لايعوقه حينئذ عدم وجود آلة حاسبة أو عدم وجود جهاز كمبيوتر أو بعض مراجع التصميم مثلا حيث تأتى هذه المنحنيات لتكون " إسعاف أولى " وسريع له عند شروعه فى التصميم .
وكان على لتحقيق ذلك دراسة متغيرات معادلات تصميم العناصر الخرسانية دراسة دقيقة ومتأنية للخروج بالعلاقات التى تربط بينها فى صورة بيانية واضحة وسهلة الإستخدام . ولعل أول المنحنيات التى قمت بتصميمها هو منحنى تصميم قطاع الكمرة وأتذكر أنها كانت أول مشاركة لى فى الملتقى وقد أفصحت بالفعل عن سر هذه المنحنيات فى مشاركتى وإليك نصه :


> *أولا هذه المنحنيات طبقا للكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة والتصميم المستخدم هو التصميم بطريقة حالات الحدود وفكرة المنحنيات بنيت على أنه لكل قطاع ذو أبعاد معينة عزم أقصى يمكنه تحمله بهذه الأبعاد تناظره مساحة حديد وعليه فبتحديد هذا العزم لكل قطاع ومساحة الحديد نحصل على هذا المنحنى وبالتالى فإن أى عزم مطبق على أى قطاع لابد وأن يقع فى منطقة ما فى المنحنى " وأكيد يقع بين عزم أقصى لقطاع أقل منه مباشرة وعزم أقصى لقطاع أكبر منه مباشرة " . وللأمان فإننا نأخذ أبعاد القطاع الأكبر مباشرة للقطاع المناظر للعزم الأقصى .
> 
> آمل أن تكون الصورة قد إتضحت الآن . وفى إنتظار أى أسئلة أو إستفسارات أو مقترحات منكم !*​


----------



## sadny2010 (28 أغسطس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## ام اسامة (28 أغسطس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (30 أغسطس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والثناء
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوور على مجهودك يا بش مهندس*​


----------



## eljumbazy143 (30 أغسطس 2009)

احسنت وفقك الله انشالله


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## أبو الجنادين (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء رمضان كريم


----------



## eng fawzy (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ام اسامة (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يفتح عليك بالخير


----------



## wewa (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا


----------



## samsom43 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جعل لك الله زخرا للاسلام والمسلمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousifj200 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز ورمضان كريم


----------



## eslamfares (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع البرنامج اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## حسام الزهري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## lolo200890 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع


----------



## eng_tornado (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammed ibrahem (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .........

اخي الفاضل لك شكر خاص على الافادة الممتازة مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح المستمر


----------



## mdsayed (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير*​


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## thebrave_amor (25 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you sooooooooooooooo much


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو موئل (17 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل وبوركت جهودكم


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخوية الكريم


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
ولكن أخى لا توجد المعدلات الخاصة بالبرنامج


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى*

الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى


----------



## hassanaki (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حلمي الجندي (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابو الأمين (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## إبتسم دائما (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم المختار (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## لؤي الماحي (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...ومجهود رائع جدا جدا
*_


----------



## krypton (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

والله كلمة شكرا" لاتساوي قدر هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## aburamy1401 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

_*كلمة شكرا" لاتساوي قدر هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يوفقك*_


----------



## القرنفلة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## raame (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil eng h (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى


----------



## Jamal (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عدنان النجار (26 يناير 2011)

snnk youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه*​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ANAS HAMDAN (4 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ss_online1 (4 فبراير 2012)

****~~~~~جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا هندسة~~~~~****
م : سامح سمير 
مصر - دمياط


----------



## modarnawa (23 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الباحث2010 (23 مارس 2014)

*جزك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmednafie (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## معمر السمومي (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## eng.awad2 (4 أبريل 2014)

تسلم


----------



## dainippon (4 أبريل 2014)

انا بجد مش عارف ازاي مكنتش مشترك في المنتديات الجميلة دي و الاجمل منها الناس اللي فيها


----------



## alaseri36 (11 أبريل 2014)

شكرااممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------

